# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема usb-портов

## bda

Что может быть с usb-портами?Пример...есть ик-приемник для телефона,при передачи файла с или на телефон,через некоторое время порт отключается,также при прошивке телефона,или вначале или в середине выскакивает ошибка ,связанная с usb. Мне кажется что все порты через какое-то время отключаются или с ними что-то происходит.Винду менял.Кто знает в чём может быть проблема?

----------


## IMPERIAL

А другие девайсы? Флешки там обычные, фотоаппараты когда подсоединены тоже так вырубается? Протести свой приемник у друзей.

----------


## jet

Обсальтно похожия проблема! У меня IPhone и при каждой синхронизации с компом он отпадывает или при прошивке,тоже отпадывает пишет мол ошибка проверте подключения...И флешки тоже через раз работают...Постоянно удаляю USB из системы,перезагружаю и вроде как работает!!! Подскажите пожалуйсто что может быть !? :confused:

----------


## Ukinary

Надо проверить напряжение на USB. Осмотреть коденсаторы материнской платы и БП на взудость.

----------

